# Mercy's Edge 2017 Kidding Thread



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

Blossom had twins, both does on Feb. 10, 2017
Boggestock had twins, both bucks on Feb 17, 2017
Ella Elle L'a had quads, two does and two bucks on Feb 19, 2017
Rosa had Triplets, two does and 1 buck on Feb 20, 2017
Sissy Quinn had twin bucks on Feb 21, 2017
So far a total of 7 bucks and 6 does.
I still have 7 more does to kid this year.


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

*Blossom's other doe pic*

This is a pic of Blossom's other doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Super cute! Congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

So Cute!!! Congratulations!!! :-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're cute  Good luck with the rest of your does!


----------

